# What and how to bid warehouse complex



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

I am just getting into the plowing side of things. I have run a successful landscape biz for a while now and just want to try to expand. This lot is to be salted before snowfall and after plowing. Until now i have only salted residentials so i am having trouble estimating the amount needed. secondly, the whole lot does not need to be plowed. The owner only needs the main road done enough so cars/trucks can drive and get out of their respective warehouse bays. In the pic with the big dump trucks from the blue one forward to the building only needs to be done. the whole lot where the jeep is needs to be done as well. the pic with the vans is right off the road and the vans will be grouped together for ease of plowing. lastly, the pic with the fence and white trucks needs to be fully done as well. any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Figure out the square feet, and then figure your time based on the equipment your going to use. With the salt figure about 600 to 800 pounds per acre. Make sure you put some reflective tape on that utility pole. Whatever white stuff is wrapped around it is gonna blend in with the snow and cause alot of damage when you hit it.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Orange marking paint and don't forget the support cable.


----------



## Tracy89 (Sep 24, 2010)

Id do the above stated and figure where your snow placement is and if you need to haul the snow often or if you can stack it and leave it. Doesnt look like you have much room if any to pile snow. Moving snow is going to be costly or at least it is around my area. We have contractors that move snow for no less the 150 an hour....I think your going to be spending alot of time in reverse as well. Looks like there is a number of trucks that get left around...rewind and back dragging is gunna take longer than racing forward....What do you own for equipment and what do u have lease/rent? or even have to hire out somethings?


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks for the idea about marking stuff. as far as stacking....like i said everything is minimal. the main road can be just pushed to the side, the pic with the jeep can bu pushed against the building, the pic with the big dump truck can be pushed against the building as well, the one with the vans gets piled nearby, and the one with the fence and white trucks gets stacked in the upper right corner of the pic. I have a f250 with 7'6" plow. How many acres do you guys think this property is? but like i said before the owner only wants the plowing to be minimal.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Look it up on Google maps then you can get a view from the top .It will be easy to find the footage,


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

ok...will do. what do you guys think that you would bid for this just submitted it today and want to compare numbers.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

We need some more numbers to get an idea on bid. square feet, how much you apply salt for, etc. You have to remember it is all variable for you personally. We have set numbers per square foot, per pound, etc that we multiply by and it works well for us. You have to figure out those numbers that work well for you and go with it. Good luck this year!


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

ok. I figured that it was aound 2.5 or a tad more acers. I buy salt bagged and get charged $4.75/bag....I spread it for usually $8/bag. so i figured that i would need 30-35 50lb bags to do the job. the plowing part is what im a little confused on


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

how are you charging? hourly...push...seasonal?

since the whole lot is not getting cleared, who is liable for a slip and fall in the unplowed area, and is there a marked line by the property owner as to where to stop plowing?

why would you push snow against the building? that just seems like a bad ideal to me.


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

it is for a per each plowing. i am not liable. owner stated where he wanted snow to go.


----------



## BDEMOTT (Oct 10, 2005)

Its sucks but we are liable anyway you slice it


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

he says that now, but wait until something happens.


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

well it is in the contract. if you guys just want to bash everything i say so be it. i was hoping to get some better advise on bidding a lot like this. obviously that was a failed effort


----------



## usefullthings4u (Aug 21, 2010)

Perhaps they are just trying to be realalistic? Point out things you may or may not be aware of that have great potential for adverse affects to you. It is nesassary to have as much info as possible to make the correct bids and decissions.


----------

